# Jumping spiders for sale in BC, Canada?



## downsalad (Aug 19, 2020)

I've been wanting a new jumping spider for a while now and was wondering if anyone knows of breeders/sellers in British Columbia or elsewhere in Canada. I couldn't find any in stock on the sites that usually ship to Canada and I'm relatively new to the hobby so I don't know where to look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Aug 20, 2020)

Try posting a wanted ad in the classifieds section:



			https://arachnoboards.com/classifieds/categories/canada.4/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BreSol (Aug 20, 2020)

downsalad said:


> I've been wanting a new jumping spider for a while now and was wondering if anyone knows of breeders/sellers in British Columbia or elsewhere in Canada. I couldn't find any in stock on the sites that usually ship to Canada and I'm relatively new to the hobby so I don't know where to look.


Literally the main reason I joined the arachnoboards. I'll definitely keep my eye on this thread and post if I find anything.


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Aug 21, 2020)

I only know of two. Maple Phidippus, at https://tarosaito.wixsite.com/maple...qkDgcFBVgkRWuBH1PMpaBungHxp1VWQHUotDONi-ldC68 in Ontario, and Pierre Murray who is located in Quebec. The only way I know of contacting him is through Facebook, at https://www.facebook.com/piyere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepyscrawleys (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm in Missouri but feel free to contact me
snel007@hotmail.com


----------



## that1ocelot (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm not sure you're allowed to talk about vendors, but I believe Westgate exotics has different jumper species. I've heard very mixed reviews though.


----------



## creepyscrawleys (Sep 29, 2022)

BreSol said:


> Literally the main reason I joined the arachnoboards. I'll definitely keep my eye on this thread and post if I find anything.


I live in Missouri but I think there would be little issue shipping to Canada. 





						Home | creepyscrawleys
					

We love our jumping spiders we take great care of our jumping spiders. They are fun and intelligent very clever little creatures.




					creepyscrawleys.square.site


----------

